# Here's an idea!



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Ask without asking in an utterly adorable fashion!

My husband is a goofball, but because he's a goofball, he'll win this one!

Maybe its all about the approach you take to get what you want.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

lol humor and cuteness gets me every time.


----------



## Leasel (Mar 30, 2013)

I once found an article about how having your breasts grabbed reduces risks of cancer in women (no idea about the legitimacy, and wasn't really important to find out) so I sent that along to my husband and told him he's gotta help keep me from getting cancer


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

My wife will take her chances on poor health


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

Cardio is good too but some don't want to run. It's too much like work or dentistry. They'd rather be an unloved lazy fat azz unsucking big itch with cavities and a miserable cheating husband. 

:lol:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I got this said:


> Cardio is good too but some don't want to run. They'd rather be an unloved lazy fat azz unsuckaloo big itch.
> 
> :lol:


sex is great cardio. SO enjoys helping me do my daily cardio,he wants to keep me healthy.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: Here's an idea!*



I got this said:


> Cardio is good too but some don't want to run. It's too much like work or dentistry. They'd rather be an unloved lazy fat azz unsucking big itch with cavities and a miserable cheating husband.
> 
> :lol:


Whoah!!!! Slow down!


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

That's very cute!! I love his style!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: Here's an idea!*



TCSRedhead said:


> That's very cute!! I love his style!


Me too!!!


----------

